# Hycosy aftermath



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

(sorry if this is posted in the wrong area, not sure what it falls under  )

Hi ladies,

I had my Hycosy on Monday afternoon, found the pain of the procedure to be bearable and no bleeding afterwards however within a few hours I was in agony, like a period pain x100 which lasted all day yesterday and I had to take the day off work. Still in pain today and when I walk the only way I can describe the feeling is feeling like my insides are going to fall out, I feel generally quite swollen in my tummy and when I eat the period type pains are worse. 

I am assuming that this is normal and just a case of everything settling down after being poked and prodded, just wondering if anyone else has had similar experiences afterwards? 

Thanks


----------



## xx micky xx (Jan 28, 2013)

hey
sorry to hear about how much pain you been in. I'm not sure if this is normal as I was only in pain a little bit after the procedure. If your still in pain tommorow I would recommend you phoning your doctor just to make sure...


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi There,

This doesn't sound right to be honest - I had some light cramping after my hsg which is a similar process to hycosy - one's an ultrasound and the other is an xray I believe.  Anyway, I'd get it checked out - it's possible you've had an allergic reaction to the dye - I'm no expert but I've come across a tiny number of women that have had an adverse reaction and it's the only thing I can think of that would cause a lot of pain.

Good luck and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## BJenkess (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey ladies,

So an update to my post last week - I ended up going down to A&E on the advice of the radiology department, and ended up spending the night in hospital on a ward hooked up to various drips and drugs being treated for an infection and high temp, so if anyone experiences similar symptoms after a hy-cosy, my advice would be not to ignore it.

I am still in a little discomfort and am completing a weeks course of very strong antibiotics.

On the up side, my consultant saw me on the ward and said my hy-cosy showed my fallopian tubes to be clear, my uterus to look normal and my ovaries slightly polycystic (but that was expected)  

x


----------



## xx micky xx (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey
Sorry to hear that you ended up in hospital with it   but least your on the mend now, keep thinking positive and hope you feel better very soon xx


----------

